
Ask HN: Learning C++ with a C Background - cdeveloper
Hi fellow HN&#x27;ers,<p>As a long-time C on Linux developer, and someone who has some experience with languages such as Go and Python, I&#x27;m looking to finally learn C++ as I&#x27;ve ended realizing that I am skipping a huge amount of systems-level development opportunities (networking, embedded, compilers...) due to not learning C++.<p>I&#x27;m looking for resources that don&#x27;t start from zero given my background, but without teaching some sort of &quot;C&quot;ified C++ warts and anti-patterns.<p>As someone who learns more by quickly jumping from theory to practice then back to theory, rather than studying a 1400 pages book, resources with focus on practical problems&#x2F;projects would be very appreciated.<p>Thanks!
======
c1lnkgyp
Even if it is a bit dated, Accelerated C++ book is a great resource for c
programmers.

------
AnimalMuppet
I might try Stroustrup's "Tour of C++".

------
wil999
Have you checked out Derek Banas on YouTube? He has a series on C++.

High paced video tutorials which cover most of the language.

------
psyclobe
Watch all the cppconn videos

------
adamnemecek
I know this is annoying but I would invite you to check out Rust. It’s a much
more productive language.

